# Sell Hand made items



## gracie (May 20, 2009)

Etsy is a wonderful place to sell anything hand made. Google it. It's easy to set up and only cost .20 to list each item. This can be any thing from sewing, jewelry, wood crafts, art, home made soap, etc.


----------



## NancyJ (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Gracie, 

I have had a store at etsy since April 1 of last year. You will see that it says I have had only one sale...not true. Many of my co-workers go to my store, see something they like and I take it down form the site and sell it to them at school where we work. Actually I have sold many neckalce and earring sets, ankle bracelets, a crocheted purse, several paper mache Christmas decorations and one wooden bowl. Unfortunately that doesn't show on my sales record at etsy...but it sure has given my handmade items a lot of exposure.

NancyJ


----------

